# Leicestershire Tunnel



## losttom (Aug 17, 2009)

Any suggestions to the name of this tunnel would be great as i cant find much about it 
I first visited it about 8 years ago, and thought it was time for a revisit- it was a spur of the moment solo explore and i actually didnt have a torch with me so i had a few comedy moments in the dark. Its a bit in the middle of nowhere but the nearest village is Hallaton.
Quite a few bits of old farming stuff left in there that hasnt been moved for years as there is no way to get them in or out anymore (without a chainsaw anyway!)
Anyway, on with the photos,

The northern portal






This was the best photo i managed to get of the length of the tunnel without a torch (apologies its a bit dark)
























Some of the old stuff left in there













I nearly walked straight into this in the dark!













The Southern portal







Anyone know what these are?, there were a few around in the cutting on the way into the tunnel

l


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

intermeresting!!! 

No idea of a name.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 17, 2009)

I like this a lot always fascinated by abandoned rusty bits.The object in your last photo is a tensioner that is attached to a wire that is used to hold a telegraph pole upright but like the tunnel I aint got the faintest idea what the proper name is for it.


----------



## swedish (Aug 17, 2009)

nice work, looks like a very interesting site...sorry cant help with the name of the place but oldscrote has defo hit the nail on the head bout that last image...nice shots keep up the nice work


----------



## night crawler (Aug 17, 2009)

I presume it's an old rail tunnel best fine out the start and end of the railway then gop from there.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 17, 2009)

Right Losttom. I have been doing a bit of Research and I have found that this Tunnel is East Norton Tunnel on the Great Northern and London and North WesternJoint Railway. It is only around 100 yards long or so but I think its a Corker!. From Market Harborough to Bottesford and Saxondale via Melton Mowbray. It was opened in 1879 and was closed by Beeching in 1964. Hope that helps.


----------



## losttom (Aug 17, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Right Losttom. I have been doing a bit of Research and I have found that this Tunnel is East Norton Tunnel on the Great Northern and London and North WesternJoint Railway. It is only around 100 yards long or so but I think its a Corker!. From Market Harborough to Bottesford and Saxondale via Melton Mowbray. It was opened in 1879 and was closed by Beeching in 1964. Hope that helps.



Cheers for that shuck, East Norton is quite near to it so i think youve hit the nail on the head there!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 17, 2009)

losttom said:


> Cheers for that shuck, East Norton is quite near to it so i think youve hit the nail on the head there!



Ive been doing a bit more resarch Tom. This is part of the Line that has Maresfield Viaduct? I love Old Railways, might check the Junction and Viaduct out soon!


----------



## losttom (Aug 17, 2009)

oldscrote said:


> I like this a lot always fascinated by abandoned rusty bits.The object in your last photo is a tensioner that is attached to a wire that is used to hold a telegraph pole upright but like the tunnel I aint got the faintest idea what the proper name is for it.



Thanks for that oldscrote,they had me baffled!


----------



## james.s (Aug 17, 2009)

I love that tractor!


----------



## spikey (Aug 17, 2009)

nice pic m8 im liking that tractor 



oldscrote said:


> I like this a lot always fascinated by abandoned rusty bits.The object in your last photo is a tensioner that is attached to a wire that is used to hold a telegraph pole upright but like the tunnel I aint got the faintest idea what the proper name is for it.



The piece of steel work in the last picture is called a stay rod and like oldscrote said it's used on telegraph and electric poles, and basically used to keep the pole upright when overhead wires are attached to it !!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 17, 2009)

Have a look on Forgotten Relics, if it isn't on there then the site editor Graeme is usually pretty good at nailing things down if you send him the location of the portals.

M


----------



## smileysal (Aug 17, 2009)

Ooooooooooooh I like this one. Two of my enjoyments in one place here. Railway tunnel, and farm equipment - happy bunny now.  Love how it's all been left in there. Very nice. 

Excellent pics mate, I like this, 

 Sal


----------



## listerofsmeg (Aug 18, 2009)

That looks great! I may have to take a trip down here!


----------



## losttom (Aug 19, 2009)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Have a look on Forgotten Relics, if it isn't on there then the site editor Graeme is usually pretty good at nailing things down if you send him the location of the portals.
> 
> M



Thats a good site, and its on there as the East Norton tunnel so Shuck was right


----------

